# Just a nice pic of us...



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi! 

I can't get this computer to post pictures to previous threads. I wanted to post this picture of me, my 2 year old daughter and my TB mare Winter to the "anyone brave enough to post??" thread, but it'll have to do here...


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

Cute pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw, cute!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love your riding attire! Very cute pic.


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol! Farmpony, that pic was taken right before I went to change. My husband was already dresses and tacked Winter up, but my daughter insisted on riding with me, so I got up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

